#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  Christianity and Goodness...

## Kain

Yes, I know many believe the God of the Bible is the real Evil and destructive, Who destroyed so many people (according to the Old Testament)...

He really does many evil things in the Bible but everything He does has an explanation.

I cannot explain all of them, I cannot be in the mind of the Most High, but I can tell you that Christianity is based on the New Testament, not the old.

Christians have many ideas about the Old Testament...

We could say for example that the Hebrews changed the word of God, or they written it in the way they wanted.


But in the New Testament... Jesus words are just great, nothing evil in His words.

The reason I created this topic is... Behind every man that pretends to be an atheist or Paganist or (pseudo)Satanist I see men without experience.

I see that men that have been in real danger and have felt real fear always turn to Christianity one day.

Because they learn from their mistakes, because they don't wanna play tough anymore, they want goodness and that's why they choose Jesus.

If you notice, all fighters, warriors, soldiers etc. they are all faithful.

From all this, I make the conclusion that extreme danger and pain will either make you a good Christian or a real Satanist, meaning that you WILLINGFULLY become faithful.

That's the reason I became a Christian and I always find excuses for "the evil deeds" that God has done according to the Old Testament.

Because I've met God and He helped me and I am sure the Black Angel creates Evil, not God.

And not only that, but I see the Black Angel becoming stronger day after day and had the chance to follow Him but I didn't.

I choose the right way whatever is the cost.


Yes, I know you won't like this post and probably I shouldn't post it but it's ok... Just wanted to say some things about why I have put my faith in God.

God bless you all... Ã¢â¬

----------


## Cartoon Character

Yep. Everything has been changed a number of times, and modifications are made throughout the belief structures of most traditions, particularly as it relates to the written word. History itself is completely subjective and inherently biased. That being said, I think the original post makes a relevant, although possibly unintentional point: the underlying assumption that Christianity and so-called RHP traditions are somehow less "legitimate" than other paths, that they are somehow less potent, and that their adherents are less knowledgeable and therefore worthy of scorn. Am I a Christian? No. Do I agree with everything Christianity proposes? No. Do I agree with everything most other traditions propose? No. Am I RHP? I have two hands, and both work equally well. I think I'm a pretty good guy, and try to help others where and when I'm able and if and when it's required. However, that kindness and sympathy go only so far. Sometimes, compassion and healing are required. Other times, a full-on, merciless attack is required, and I feel comfortable with both sides of this coin. I know of Christians who are somewhat apprehensive about revealing their beliefs on platforms such as this for fear of ridicule, and I know of other RHP practitioners who are accused of being ill informed or less effective because they choose to do what they do. I think the whole "Light vs. Dark", "RHP vs. LHP", etc. stuff gets blown WAY out of proportion, and at the end of the day, it's not only somewhat irrelevant (in most cases, anyway), but serves to sabotage potential exchanges that could be beneficial for everyone involved. Just my unsolicited two cents.

----------


## S0urceror

> Because I've met God and He helped me and I am sure the Black Angel creates Evil, not God.


Hmm, yes, I just wrote this in another post.




> I am not sure there is an embodiment of everything awful and injust, a Satan as everything scrofulous and shockingly appalling. That is not grounded in a source but is something uncanilly arbitrary, off-the-beaten-path, i.e. hideously purposeless and misguided, utter waste


... I would certainly be weary of turning to demons and Satanism under the impression that it is neutral and harmless, though. However... If there is not a source of evil- some diety creating injustice for the sake of injustice- that's how it is, unbiassed elementals, not mischievious imps.

----------


## baenheh

It was the Christian religion who invented a Satan or dark angel in the first place.
I believe in the universal spirit and governing order of divinity or God flows through every living thing, and that religion is only complicating that connection by dissecting it.
You dont need to follow a religion to be Divine in a human form, you just need to open your heart and mind to see the beauty in everything. 
Christianity created the word evil and satan to scare people into following the church. And there are not good christians or muslims or whatever, but only good human beings.

----------


## Jackal

All organised religion is evil irregardless of its apparent intent. Christianity as a spirituality, is in my opinion not evil. An good example of this in even smaller religion is the Kemetic Orthodoxy (I'm still moaning about that yes) where the leader decided she would declare herself Nisuit (pharoh) which really pissed me off, I don't agree with everything in christianity, I don't with everything in satanism either, Some kids probably killed himself cause he felt guilty for Jerking off, while another blokes sent a killing curse cause someone pissed him off, both are as you would say "good" and "Evil" not just one or the other, both. 

So hence, the only answer is, **** religion, **** life!

----------


## baenheh

The universe creates and destroys beyond human interpretation of a god or a dark angel. I have never been in a mainstream religion, but I have spoken to a christian priest about the spiritual energies flowing through
mankind. I told him and other christians present about the kundalini awakening I activated and the chakra's I was working on. And all I got as a conversation was " we are not allowed to talk of these matters, working with those energies is considered evil". How can working upon your own cosmic heaven and earth united energies within your being that is evolving you be considered evil?
I guess I am fed up with mainstream religion, science, politics and media trying to keep everyone dumbed down to what is really true, and replacing this with a false set of beliefs and blind faith which is based upon lies.
And the fact is that spiritual energies and energies of evolutionary nature have been flowing through us even before religion was invented by mankind. Religions of all sorts distort this truth by bypassing facts and giving 
how to connect with god lists instead. We are already connected just some of us are asleep and not consciously aware of how our energy system works and how it can be cultivated stronger as in enlightenment.
There does not need to be a middle person in this like a priest or someone else telling you what you need to do, only your higher self needs to communicate to your lower conscious awareness.
Spiritual development and consciousness evolution has its own universal laws and cycles beyond the mainstream control.
A really good book is The Source Field Investigations by David Wilcock, because it opens up a lot of research into the God field or how the field interacts with living things and under certain conditions.
There is a lot happening in our area of the Universe energetically that is affecting us and our planetary system. People around the world are seeing two suns, which means we are a binary star system that changes 
a lot of our cycles of energies, and even the light amounts we absorb and release through our DNA.
The day will come when the old ways of being and thinking will have to change for the betterment of all life on this planet.
And majority of christians believe in dooms day crap and fear based reactions to this change.
Peace and love.

----------

